

10 Plans for Drupal, Acquia's $8 Million Series B - CollegeMogul
http://www.collegemogul.com/content/acquias-8-million-series-b-10-plans-drupal

======
JournalistHack
I was in the dark about Acquia vis-a-vis Drupal. So, FYI (from
wikipedia.org/wiki/drupal):

"In 2007, a Drupal-focused company, Acquia, was created by Drupal project lead
Dries Buytaert and Jay Batson. Acquia announced a subscription-based service
for Drupal at Drupalcon Boston 2008 and started services with Acquia Drupal, a
distribution based on Drupal 6, in September 2008. Subscriptions include one
or more Drupal distributions, a set of companion network-supplied value-add
services, and access to a Technical Assistance Center."

I guess here's answer to question my wife often asks me, "why do people
dedicate their time/energy to "free" open source software." Sometimes it
places you right to make some money through support/special_features.

